# x-trail 2005 engine problems already



## x-trail (Jun 22, 2004)

*x-trail 2005 engine problem already*

Our x-trail has 1200 km and when I opened the hood this weekend I found oil all over the engine: after an initial summary inspection we were advised that it is a gasket problem: a leaky or cracked gaskett cover. A full mechanical inspection will take place tomorrow.

Obviously our initial reaction is one of loss of confidence: should we have bought the CRV (amazing reliability)after all?

What would your reaction be in a similar situation?

Thanks for the thoughts and feedback, x-trail


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

Hi X-Trail,

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes. I hope Nissan will be able to diagnose and pinpoint the problem. Please keep us posted as to what the diagnosis was from Nissan.

By the way, which model of X-Trail is it that you have?

I'd be upset if this happened to our new X-Trail. Knock on wood, so far so good with 475 km on our vehicle.

I too had considered the Honda CRV and Toyota RAV 4 which are both known to be extremely reliable. However we decided on the X-Trail for many other reasons and thought Nissan's are normally quite reliable.




x-trail said:


> Our x-trail has 1200 km and when I opened the hood this weekend I found oil all over the engine: after an initial summary inspection we were advised that it is a gasket problem: a leaky or cracked gaskett cover. A full mechanical inspection will take place tomorrow.
> 
> Obviously our initial reaction is one of loss of confidence: should we have bought the CRV (amazing reliability)after all?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

x-trail said:


> Our x-trail has 1200 km and when I opened the hood this weekend I found oil all over the engine: after an initial summary inspection we were advised that it is a gasket problem: a leaky or cracked gaskett cover. A full mechanical inspection will take place tomorrow.
> 
> Obviously our initial reaction is one of loss of confidence: should we have bought the CRV (amazing reliability)after all?
> 
> ...


I do notice that there is some oil mark as well but not all over the engine. I have it cleaned. I am not sure that is the gasket problem since I did not notice any more oil leak after I clean it up last time.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

Fireball said:


> I do notice that there is some oil mark as well but not all over the engine. I have it cleaned. I am not sure that is the gasket problem since I did not notice any more oil leak after I clean it up last time.


This is a little concerning. I also considered the CR-V, but IMO the X-Trail is a superrior vehicle, providing it turns out to be as reliable as the Honda. I had assumed that it would be, because the vehicle was released in other markets 3-4 years ago, and the engine and drive train have been used in other Nissan Vehicles.


----------



## Michael B (Jun 14, 2004)

*Skid Plate*

We had a skid plate installed on the back bumper yesterday. $200 installed, which is a little pricey to be sure, but it is stainless steel, so it should be very durable. Also, it is very sharp looking, in my opinion.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

Michael B said:


> We had a skid plate installed on the back bumper yesterday. $200 installed, which is a little pricey to be sure, but it is stainless steel, so it should be very durable. Also, it is very sharp looking, in my opinion.


Yes, it looks very good. One thing to remember is that do not drop any heavy object on top. From my past experience, it is easy to make a dent on it since it is stainless steel.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

x-trail said:


> Our x-trail has 1200 km and when I opened the hood this weekend I found oil all over the engine: after an initial summary inspection we were advised that it is a gasket problem: a leaky or cracked gaskett cover. A full mechanical inspection will take place tomorrow.
> 
> Obviously our initial reaction is one of loss of confidence: should we have bought the CRV (amazing reliability)after all?
> 
> ...


Just curious as to what transpired with this. I've also noticed what looks like oil beads on my engine. I just picked up my new car on Saturday, so it has less than 80KMS on it. Not sure if I should be worried about it.


----------



## jbkowal (Jun 23, 2004)

*Keep us posted*

Hey I'm pickin up my X-trail this week. 

I am naturally concerned with your problem... keep me posted on how the dealer is handeling it would you ? Have you noticed any other problems ?

I'll pass mine along if I have any. Hopefully not.

Cheers,

jbkowal


----------



## x-trail (Jun 22, 2004)

*follow-up engine problems 2005 x-trail*



x-trail said:


> Our x-trail has 1200 km and when I opened the hood this weekend I found oil all over the engine: after an initial summary inspection we were advised that it is a gasket problem: a leaky or cracked gaskett cover. A full mechanical inspection will take place tomorrow.
> 
> Obviously our initial reaction is one of loss of confidence: should we have bought the CRV (amazing reliability)after all?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'd thought I'd follow up on my earlier post (see above).

As I mentioned, I was advised on a visual inspection that the gasket was either leaking or cracked. Just to fill you in on the visual, there was not jut a few drops of brown liquid but rather a very large brown stain below the black plastic engine cover.

When I returned for repairs, they told me it was the gasket of the valve cover and was a minor repair with no possible negative effects.

However, once they actually worked on the car they told me that there was no leak or crack and that the "oil" was probably just the anti-rust treatment which had blown around from the fan!. I did not have the car anti-rust treated and also at the time of purchase, the car had already 200 odd kms on it (believe it was traded from one dealer to another to meet our delivery date) and when we looked at the engine then there was abolutely no oil on the engine.

Anyway, the vehicle is "repaired" and the engine cleaned and we shall see if this problem reoccurs.

x-trail


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

x-trail said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd thought I'd follow up on my earlier post (see above).
> 
> ...


I worried for nothing. I just got my car back from getting all the undercoating/rust proofing etc package done, and ask the dealer to check under the hood because of the spotting on the engine, and they assured me that it was no leakage, that it was probably just some of the sealant from the factory that got over sprayed. My husband was totally embarrased that I even asked, but I feel much better for having done so! I can ride my car with confidence!


----------



## andrews (Dec 20, 2004)

jbkowal said:


> Hey I'm pickin up my X-trail this week.
> 
> I am naturally concerned with your problem... keep me posted on how the dealer is handeling it would you ? Have you noticed any other problems ?
> 
> ...


i have the same problem with gaskett (X- Traill 2/2/2002) .I lost all the water from the tank and radiator and they told me that the problem was due to the gaskett burned!I a mwaiting now to decide what to do.B ut ia mwondering ..Should they change the whole machine or just change only the metal head gasket ?

Andrews


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

andrews said:


> i have the same problem with gaskett (X- Traill 2/2/2002) .I lost all the water from the tank and radiator and they told me that the problem was due to the gaskett burned!I a mwaiting now to decide what to do.B ut ia mwondering ..Should they change the whole machine or just change only the metal head gasket ?
> 
> Andrews


Just the gasket, that's what they're made for, to leak before damage engine, I've already seing a XTrail at dealership making that job...

Please, If you want to read a lot more about Xtrail & Xtrailers, go to Trucks section, there's a long thread there.

By the way, It's one of the most popular NON-USA threads all over the forum.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

x-trail said:


> Obviously our initial reaction is one of loss of confidence: should we have bought the CRV (amazing reliability)after all?



CRV's arent the best solution... limeted towing capacity, random engine fires that honda refuses to aknowledge and apretty cramped quaters are just a few gripes....


----------

